# Where are all the Custom Dashes?



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

cant find any!! :angry: show me sumthing! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 7 2008, 01:50 PM~10356144
> *cant find any!!  :angry:  show me sumthing! :biggrin:
> *






http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=Enter+Keywords




:buttkick:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

............not many dashes :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i remeber seein a step by step 59 impala dash in like a truck or sumthn, it was dope but i cant find it


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

59 impala dash in my 84 monte




























AFFILIATED C C, TORONTO ONTARIO, CANADA


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Apr 15 2008, 03:23 PM~10423277
> *59 impala dash in my 84 monte
> 
> 
> ...


woa! how did you do that? i want to do sumthing like that


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

alot of time.....stil have 2 do a lot of work 2 it......

just take your time


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

looks nice, what did you have to do? did it fit almost right and u just trimmed it or wat?


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

i had 2 section it into 6 pieces, trim then re-weld.
then had 2 cut away about 6 inches from the top so it would fit the windshield radius....... hope that makes sence


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Apr 17 2008, 09:40 AM~10437202
> *i had 2 section it into 6 pieces, trim then re-weld.
> then had 2 cut away about 6 inches from the top so it would fit the windshield radius....... hope that makes sence
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 21 2008, 03:58 PM~10468129
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP COUSIN!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Apr 22 2008, 01:34 PM~10476200
> *WHATS UP COUSIN!!!
> *


nothin just checkin out your nena dash, havn't seen your car in a while so I have to look at pictures :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 22 2008, 03:30 PM~10477681
> *nothin just checkin out your nena dash, havn't seen your car in a while so I have to look at pictures :biggrin:
> *


I SEE IT EVERYDAY...AND CRY!!!! lol


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

heres sumthin a lil mor simple


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 28 2008, 12:39 AM~10519228
> *heres sumthin a lil mor simple
> 
> 
> ...


you sanded and fiberglassed??


----------

